# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Perse kemi dridhje te dores

## Frenku-007

Ju pershendes te gjitheve,

perse te vjetrit kane dridhe te dores (krahut) kur ato mbajne dicka (si p.sh. nje filxhan kafeje). 
Si mund te behet sherimi i tyre te nisur nga mjekesia.
Apo duhet te marre kontakt me ndonje mjek.

Ju falenderoj per pergjigje.

Frenku

----------


## StormAngel

Konsultimet me mjek jane adekuate per kete problem,por me duket se nuk ka sherim per kete lloj semundjeje,nese mund te quhet e tille.
Eshte thjeshte pasoje e moshes,dhe muskujt fillojne dale ngadale qe te dobesohen dhe fillon dridhja e tyre.
Ndoshta ka edhe te beje me nervat...Varet kjo.
Nejse,konsultimi me mjekun eshte pergjigja me e mire qe une mund te jap.

----------


## indrit gjoni

Dridhjet e dores si kan vetem pleqt por edhe te rinjt, eshte nervore, e keni ven re kur je nervoz dhe ndez cigare si dridhet dora, dhe ku je shum i lodhur

----------


## Dito

Nje teme qe me intereson. Une odeoni e vuaj kete pasoje, kam dridhje te lehta te duarve normalisht kur punoj me gjera te imta vuaj mjaft aq sa me vjen inat me veten ndonjehere. Hedh poshte idene se kjo vjen nga mosha pasi une sjam akoma moshe e cila konsiderohet mesoburre, une jam 31 vjec. Normalisht jam vizituar per kte problem dhe e klasifikuan si nje semundje e cila quhet TREMARE. Mora nje mjekim me disa tableta dhe jepnin rezultat te perkohshem pra isha pak a shume i varur prej atyre tabletave gje te cilen se pranova dhe hoqa dore perfundimisht nga ai mjekim. Nje fakt qe me cudit qe ju lutem mos qeshni eshte dhe fakti qe po te konsumoj 100gr pije alkolike me japin efektin e mbizoterimit te ketyre dridhjeve te pakendshme. Sinqerisht cuditem me kete fakt. Dikush thote qe eshte nga qe jemi tipa nervoze, mbase eshte edhe kjo! Ata qe me njohin e dine qe jam tip impulsiv por e keqja eshte qe edhe kur sjam me nerva ndodh ai problem. Nese dikush i ka dhene zgjidhje ketij problemi me intereson ta di dhe i jam shume mirenjohes. Dicka qe kam vene re eshte ne lidhje me emocionet qe perjetojme nese jam vertet ne siklet nuk kontrolloj dot veten. Gjithsesi kjo teme me intereson ata qe kane dijeni le te hedhin mendimet e tyre.

----------


## Leila

Njihja nje vajze qe vuante nga crregullimi bipolar dhe halucinacioni, dhe si pasoje e ketyre te dyjave, vuante edhe nga depresioni (pasi halucinonte gjera shume te tmerrshme). Asaj i jepnin aq shume ilace, sa mbi te gjitha, i jepnin edhe ilace per te qetesuar simptomat qe i jepnin ilacet e semundjes. Njera nga simptomat ishte se i dridheshin duarte. Punon si fotografe dhe po shkon ne shkolle per animation (per filma vizatimore). Dridhja e duarve i nderprente punen pasi nuk mund te vizatonte apo te bente fotografite. Mjekimi edhe mund te ndihmoje, por kurre perfekt. Asaj i dridheshin duarte edhe kur merrte ilacet. Per shume pak ore mund te mos i dridheshin.

Shiko ne mos po merr ndo nje ilac qe te shkakton dridhjen e duarve.

----------


## rachi

emmm, tremori ka shume arsye. Nese je i ri, ka me shume mudesi te jete ai qe quhet tremor benign, dmth ke dridhje, por kjo nuk do te perparoje te shkaktoje inkapacitete te tjera. Kjo lloj dridhje behet me keq kur je nervoz ose kur do te kapesh dicka, dhe behet memire kur ke pire pak alkol. Kjo trashegohet ne menyre dominante, so po te pyesesh te shtepise si prinderit nese e ka ndonjeri, kjo e perforcon diagnozen. Nese dridhja e dores te shoqerohet me lodhje jo normale, me simptoma te tjera ne te folurin, ecurin, shikimin etj, ateher duhet te vizitohesh ke dokt sa me pare. 
rachi

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Mesa di une dridhjet e duarve jane shenje e nje semundjeje qe quhet sindromi i parkinsonit. Nese dikush ne kete forum qe studion per mjekesi ose eshte mjek mund te na thote dicka me teper se nivel jone amator i dijeve do te ishte i mirepritur. Mesa di une ka te beje me mungesen e nje proteine a dicka te tille qe quhet dopamine. 

Ju lutemi kush eshte ekspert te na japi dicka me teper.

Faleminderit

----------


## StormAngel

Semundja e Parkinsonit eshte ekstremja e ketij problemi me duket.
Jo te gjithe qe kan dridhje duarsh kane edhe semundjen e Parkinsonit,se pakti kshu une mendoj. :shkelje syri: 
Dridhja e lehte e duarve qe nuk eshte semundje paraqitet si shkak i plakjes apo dobesimit te nervave,kjo gjithnje sipas meje. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## rachi

miku im, ik me mire ke doktorri nese je vertete ne merak, se smerr dot pergjigje keshtu. duhet me e pa ca lloj dridhje eshte, plus duhet me te bere ekzaminim nervor te plote dhe me pa shenja te tjera. Psh tiroidja te jep dridhje gjithashtu, po eshte veshtire te thuash pa te pare.
so te doktorri, mos ki frike
rachi

----------


## MisCongeniality

Tremors (apo dridhja) mund te ndodhe tek te gjitha moshat, por shihet me shpejt ne moshat e thyera. Dridhja eshte nje nga simptomat normale qe mund te shoqeroje plakjen. Pleqve fillojne t'u dridhen duart kur te japin doren, kur pijne nje gote uje, apo kur hane.
*Duhet qe nje i moshuar te kontrollohet tek mjeku per dridhje duarsh?* Jo, nese keto dridhje nuk e pengojne te kryeje nevojat ditore (i.e. te haje, pije, vishet, te beje tualet). Jo, nese keto dridhje nuk rriten ne frekuenci dhe intensitet (dmth, nese nuk keqesohen) pasi e kunderta tregon per pathologji.

*Dridhja tek te rinjte:*
Zakonisht ndodh ne ato te rinj qe kane personalitet tipi A (dmth. qe jane shume hyper) por mund te precipitohet dhe ne ato njerez qe kane kaluar incidente stresi. 
*Kura me e mire jo mjekesore?* Kur pacienti te paraqitet me situaten qe i krijon stres, te marre fryme thelle dhe t'i kujtoje vetes ne menyre aktive qe te qetesohet, qe cdo gje do shkoje mire etj. etj. Dhe kjo metode ka pasur efekte te mira.

Odeoni permendi me siper qe perdorimi i nje sasie moderate alkoli e ndihmon per ti kontrolluar keto dridhje dhe ky eshte observim i drejte. Alkoli sherben si ngadalesues i sistemit qendror nervor, duke e bere trurin me pak te ndieshem ndaj stimujve te jashtem-->me relaxed. Por problemi qendron qe shume shpejt, njeriu krijon tolerance ndaj asaj sasie dhe kerkon me shume per te arritur te njejtin efekt qetesues. Gjithashtu, me rritjen e dozes, pacienti ka me shume dridhje kur i del pija. Prandaj nuk rrekomandohet. Sepse mund te arrish ne ate pike qe te te shkaktohet Wernicke Korsakoff syndrome, nje semundje degjenerative e mammillary bodies ne tru me pasoja te pakthyeshme.

*Disa raste pathologjike per dridhjen e duarve:*
1) *Essential Tremors/Familial Tremors.*  I kam vene ne nje grup pasi keto te dyja kane shume te perbashketa. Essential tremors mjeket nuk e dine mire nga se shkaktohet por mendojne qe ka te beje me ate pjese te trurit qe kontrollon levizjet. Kjo semundje shfaqet ne adoleshence dhe ka mundesi qe te zhduket me kalimin e kohes, por me pas ne mesomoshe rishfaqet perseri. Kete radhe me simptoma me te forta. Dridhjet fillojne e shpeshtohen; intensiteti i tyre rritet aq shume saqe behet e pamundur per ta te pijne uje, te hane me luge a piru, te rruhen etj. etj. Dridhjet nuk jane vec ne duar por dhe ne kembe dhe koke. Faktikisht, levizjet e kokes jane disi te pakontrolluara dhe kjo tregon se pacienti ka dicka pathologjike. Disa here essential tremors eshte lidhur me trashegimine ne familje, megjithese kjo shihet gjithmone tek ato me familial tremors.

2) *Hyperthyroidism, Pheochromocytoma*(tumor qe prodhon extra hormone te stresit (Epi/NE), * Mbiperdorim i Kafeines, Effekte anesore i ndonje ilaci,*apo dhe *Alcohol withdrawal* (efekti i daljes se pijes.) Vetem teste me te hollesishme mund te flasin me teper per diagnozen e vertete.

*Parkinson's Disease* Dikush permendi parkinsonin me siper si nje mundesi. Parkinsoni eshte komplet ndryshe nga dridhja normale e pleqve apo dhe nga essential tremors, per aresyet qe vijojne:
1) Tek pacientet me Parkinson, dridhja eshte zakonisht vec ne duar (dhe jo ne gjymtyre te tjere si ne essential tremors.) 
2) Dridhja shfaqet kur jane ne prehje (dmth, kur po rrine dhe duart i kane mbi preher). Kurse ne ato me essential tremors, dridhja fillon me fillimin e veprimit (i.e. kur tentojne te pijne uje apo te krehin floket.)
3) Parkinsonianet kur jane ne prehje bejne nje levizje qe quhet pill-roll movement. Eshte sikur kane vene nje sasi shume te vockel brumi midis mollezave te dy gishterinjve te pare te dores dhe po mundohen ta bejne ne forme topi.
4) Parkinsonianet i kane muskujt shume rigid (te ngurte) dhe kane veshtiresi te fillojne nje veprim. Madje nga kjo ngurtesi, trungu i tyre eshte zakonisht i kerrusur.
5) Po keto paciente, ecin me nje shuffling gait (sikur i terheqin kepucet zvarre) sepse kane degjenerim te neuroneve te Basal Ganglia. Nuk e mbajne dot ekuilibrin dhe shpesh rrezohen. Dhe keto shenja tregojne per probleme me trurin....jo nje dridhje e lehte e duarve.

Ok, kaq se u lodha  :buzeqeshje:  Shpresoj t'ju kem ndihmuar.
Misi

----------


## TedS

Ckemi tgjithve ne forum .Un jam i ri si anetar po normalisht si te gjith e kam ditur ekzistencen e ktij forumi si nder me te medhenjte ne gjuhen shqipe.

Gjithsesi ju lutem kush ka mundesi te me ndihmoje me problemin tim ose te pakten te me jape keshilla do ta respektoja shum...

Un jam 16 vjec dhe 2 vitet e fundit kam kuptuar se duart e mija dridhen me shum se ato te shokve te mi qe ma vinin kete vazhdimisht ne dukje.Psh nje filxhan plot un e ngrj me shum shum veshtiresi pa e derdhur ose pa perjashtim kur meerrem me sende ete imeta ose ndonje gje qe do saktesi te madhe me duart kam shum probleme dhe keto dridhje shtohen tmerresisht shum aq sa pothuajse sbej dot asgje kur jam ne ankth ose nervoz...por problemi im me i madh esht e se un jam kitarist dhe per me teper jam edhe ne nje grup dhe mendojme te dalim ne top fest kete vit.un kam dal ne live etj etj...dhe jo e kam dal keq por gjithsesi me vshtiresi te medah pasi sa her qe kam ndonje solo e para niveli ankthin e kam tmerresisht te larte dhe duart me dridhen tmerresisht shum...un nuk jam kitarist me shkolle por jam nga ata qe e kan pasion dhe punoj shum dhe te gjith me thone qe jam shum mir por thjesht duhet te eliminoj emocionet...ne fakt asnji nuk e kupton qe nuk jan thjesht emocione por jane dridhje qe ne raste ankthi behen shum her me te medha.ndonjeher mendoj se pse pikerisht duhet tme binte mua kjo fatkeqesi mgjs sipas informacioneve te mia njerezit me "tremor" jane te shumte...un akom nuk jam vizituar tek nje neurologjist por po mendoj ta bej.deri tani vetem nga alkoli kam gjetur pak qetesi kur pi psh para provave me grupin dhe para live-ve por thjesht nji qetesim minimal...un nuk kam dridhje ekstreme le te themi por kam aq sa te me prishin shum pun si muzikant (dmth qe ta lej fare  ndonese instrumentin).

Ndonese ndonjeri pati durim ta lexoje te gjithen dhe ka ndonje eksperience vetjake i lutem shum qe te me thote mendimin e tij dhe ndonje keshille ? esht mir qe te perdor beta-bllokues qe ne kete moshe apo jo ? apo ndoshta esht mir te perdor ndonje droge tjeter ? ka mundesi qe keto dridhje te me largohen pas disa vitesh apo mund te keqesohen ? Anet negative te beta-bllokuesve ?

Kush mund te me ndihmoje i lutem shum ta beje .faleminderit.

----------

